# exhaust help



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

how many inches are the factory pipes on a 06 gto thanx.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

About 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

good thanx cuz i just bought pacesetter headers and i have spintech and the pacesetters said they bolt up to factory size exhaust and i got worried lol thanx for da help man.


----------

